# do you go on holiday with your dogs?



## mollydoodlespoodle (Jan 3, 2011)

do you go on holiday with your dogs?Wondering as we are going to cornwall with molly for the first time.

This is a it off subject but any advice for health, toys ect?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I haven't been away with Dylan yet, although we're planning a trip to the Lake District later in the year, but I've been away with previous dogs many times. Obviously you will want to take her bed, feeding bowls and favourite toys, and maybe a blanket if she tends to jump onto furniture. Lots of poo-disposal bags and a bottle and bowl for water when you're out. Are you going to a hotel or cottage?
Most places don't allow you to leave the dog if you go out, so hopefully she is happy in the car, and in winter you won't need to worry about the car getting too hot.
I've always found that my dogs settle in easily, wherever we take them. They love the extra walks and company and enjoy the holiday as much as we do.
I'm sure you'll have a great time and I'm jealous!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

We take Teddy on holiday with us, and the one thing I will not go without is an outisde training line. Ours is about 20/30 ft (from P at H), and it means he can be let outside to toilet etc. and or just to have a little wander, with one end tied to a chair or door handle inside, so can't disappear altogether. Also ball and chucker for the beach Have a nice break!


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

We haven't taken Ruby away yet, but can't wait to bring her camping in the spring! She is going to be in heaven being outdoors all day!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

been camping with my three eldist, they loveed it.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

We took Flo to Bude in Cornwall last summer when she was only 8 months she loved the beach and exploring the rock pools. We took a crate which we put her in at night in the living room as I wouldn't have been able to trust her not to get up on the sofa at night and the holiday let said no pets on furniture. The long line was handy at the start as I wasn't sure if she would come when called with all the excitement on the beach and other dogs but we did find we could take the line off most of the time in the end. We are taking her to Norfolk this summer.



















How white are my legs  Good job Flo is standing in front of them or you would all need to adjust the brightness on your monitors (Makes mental note to get some tanning lotion for this year!!!)









And a well earned rest in the sun by the back door after a busy day on the beach


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely pics!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahaha Mandy you are lovely, white legs or not.
I LOVE Flo's jumping picture!
To answer the opening post- we haven't vacationed with Rufus yet but we will this summer. We have always brought our dogs with us in the past and they have loved it! Always fun to get away and have more time to run around (and swim!)


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We're about to go away without Dylan  - (badly need some sun), but this thread and the pics are making me really look forward to taking him up to the Lakes later this year. I am dying to see him paddle and swim in the lakes - I don't let him swim here as our regular walking places have lakes that are prone to poisonous algae in the summer and so I prefer that he not be in the habit of getting in them. The Lakes is my favourite place on earth and it will be great to share it with him


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

We are off to Centerparcs in 2 weeks time and taking Alfie with us. think he will love the long walks in the forest! How you feeling about leaving Dylan behind Helen? Are you leaving him with someone you know or boarding kennels?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll miss him like crazy. He's staying at home with my daughter and when she works she'll drop him into her dad probably. He has 2 dogs at work with him already (a labradoodle and another cockapoo) so one more won't notice and his staff all love Dylan. We also have a local dog lover with 4 small dogs of her own who will help out if needed. Dylan loves it there - they all run around and play together from the second he walks in the door. So I'm sure he'll be fine - on his own maybe a bit more than usual, but in his own surroundings at least. But how will I manage without him?? I'll have to talk to my hubby instead  
Centerparcs will be great for you. I used to take my kids there a lot when they were young. It's a lovely environment. Enjoy x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Helen that sounds like the perfect set up! You are lucky to be able to leave Dylan in safe hands! Me and my hubby are having a weeks holiday abroad in May without the kids (eek) and before we got Alfie my mam n dad were saying "we're not having your dog when you get it mind!" ........ Well what a difference 7 months can make because they love Alfie just as much as we do and are having the kids and the dog when we go away!!!!! My mam was saying "oh you cant leave him in kennels!!" lol. Just goes to show Cockapoos work their way into everyone's hearts  x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They certainly do. They'll have a ball with him. Just a word of caution though - be very firm about feeding instructions, because when I used to leave my cavalier with my mum when we went on holiday, we would come back to a grossly overweight dog! She was such a sucker that he'd look pleadingly and she was giving him some of all their food. Even porridge in the mornings! We had to put him on a diet every time we got back. And you also find that if your dog is trained never to scrounge or expect scraps at the table, that that has changed by the time you get back as well! Bless them!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

yeah thats something I hadn't thought of! Can just imagine my mum and Alfie sitting down to afternoon tea together!! lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We take Lady on weekend jonts away...but when we plan to go south we are going to leave her with my mom


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Love the jumping photo!


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

We're gonna have to take Lucy over to the mainland in the summer....dreading the traveling....got a 3hr ferry sailing and a 4-5hr drive after that, and she hates the car :S...but I know she'd freak if she was left here at the kennels!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sure that she'd rather put up with the journey and stay with you x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

janlaw said:


> We're gonna have to take Lucy over to the mainland in the summer....dreading the traveling....got a 3hr ferry sailing and a 4-5hr drive after that, and she hates the car :S...but I know she'd freak if she was left here at the kennels!


What does she do in the car? Get sick, whine, bark, look uneasy?
Have you tried bringing her in the car almost every day? Make it a normal thing she doesn't have to stress about?


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

If she knows she's going in the car she either tries to slink away or run off! If she's in the car for any longer than 30mins she is sick!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

janlaw said:


> If she knows she's going in the car she either tries to slink away or run off! If she's in the car for any longer than 30mins she is sick!


Aww poor thing  When we first got Rufus he used to get sick in the car too. Then we started making him get in every day... even though it's cold, left the window down a little bit and it seemed the fresh air helped him a bit. After a while, he stopped being sick and just drooled a LOT in the car. A few days more and he is as happy as a clam in the car (and actually jumps right in himself, no pulling at all). I think it really also helped him having someone sit with him in the back seat and rub his chest and let him lean on them. Maybe you can try getting her more settled and relaxed, or make some kind of game out of it.


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Lia! Some good ideas there, I'll certainly try them, starting with going for short trips on a daily basis!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

janlaw said:


> Thanks Lia! Some good ideas there, I'll certainly try them, starting with going for short trips on a daily basis!


Yeah, even short ones around the block or to run errands or pick someone up from work, etc. We really wanted Rufus to get used to it so we could bring him on vacation with no problems. If the dog's happy, you're happy  Best of luck!


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

parapluie said:


> Yeah, even short ones around the block or to run errands or pick someone up from work, etc. We really wanted Rufus to get used to it so we could bring him on vacation with no problems. If the dog's happy, you're happy  Best of luck!


I'll be sure to keep you posted!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm lucky that all my dogs have always been great in the car, but I think that one of the things that helps is that I take them to our walks in the car, so they love it because they associate it with walkies. Maybe you could try a short drive followed by a walk to get that good association going??


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I sort of have the opposite problem. Flo mostly goes in the car when we are going training off lead with other dogs so she just really excited and gets a bit noisy in the car. I 've had to start putting her in the car, driving round a bit then coming home so she doesn't think every single car journey results in an off lead romp and she calms down a bit.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha funny what associations can do. Like helen, my previous dogs always liked the car too so I was so unsure what to do for poor rufus but luckily it worked out with time and repetition.


----------



## Amy (Feb 28, 2011)

Walter has always loved going in the car. When he sees our bags going in if the doors are open he will get in the car and wait...no matter where we are! He will not be left behind! We have a lake house where we go a lot that is his favorite. He waits on the golf cart until we have our stuff ready to visit friends (and of course their furry friends). When he was younger we had to run him behind the golf cart just to get rid of some energy since we didn't have enough to wear him out. If we are unable to take him we leave him with a friend who loves him as much as we do, never a kennel since he came from a shelter. Spoiled??? NO! Loved??? Absolutely!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Sadly I have never taken 'Lo on a vacation. But most of our trips are only over one day lol. If possible, she does come everywhere with me.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We took Wilf to a cottage in Devon and did nt have a problem ... I suppose a bit limited if the weather is bad as to where to eat but we had a great time ... another lovely action shot of Flo Mandy p.s mine are bluer than yours lol x ( not ruder)


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> We took Wilf to a cottage in Devon and did nt have a problem ... I suppose a bit limited if the weather is bad as to where to eat but we had a great time ... another lovely action shot of Flo Mandy p.s mine are bluer than yours lol x ( not ruder)


Ummm explain 'mine are bluer than yours'


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

embee said:


> Ummm explain 'mine are bluer than yours'


I meant my legs lol ... as in yours are white then mine are blue x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> I meant my legs lol ... as in yours are white then mine are blue x


Hahahah we dont live in the tropics, ladies, its ok


----------



## crazymaisie (Mar 12, 2011)

*holidays*

we have taken maisie to the lakes the last 2yrs,and its been great,everyone is soooo dog friendly we could take her in all the shops and cafes! going again this year to windermere marina, roll on june!!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

crazymaisie said:


> we have taken maisie to the lakes the last 2yrs,and its been great,everyone is soooo dog friendly we could take her in all the shops and cafes! going again this year to windermere marina, roll on june!!!!


Jealous!!! It's my favourite place on earth and I've holidayed there with all my previous dogs. I remember walking up there with my Irish Wolfhound and trying to find a way to get him over the stiles - not an easy task. Sometimes we had to walk miles out of our way to find a gap in a wall 
I'm hoping to get there this year as well. Can't wait to see Dylan paddling in the lakes.


----------

